# colorado fly fishing spots?



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Taking a trip out west to the grand canyon next week and on our way back we are going through Colorado, possibly along hwy 70 or 40, any good trout streams you guys recommend? I only have a day or 2.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have never caught a cutthroat. Id love to go after one.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I could also drop down and hit HWY 50 through gunnison


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

After doing a little research I think I would like to try that roaring forks river, looks like they have a salmon fly hatch in june. That sounds appealing.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

*Consider runoff. * June is prime for rivers to be high out West. They had a lot of snow this past winter (rest of my family lives in CO, lived there for awhile myself). My folks are just now able to get into their summer place up in the mountains. 

Here's a map of the % of snowfall vs annual norm:

https://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/ftpref/states/co/snow/state/daily/co_update_snow.pdf

You might also reference the USGS streaflow data. If you look at 60 days worth, you can see if it's "surf's up" before you make a drive to find a river that's pretty much blown out.

I'm trying to solve some of these same riddles now as I plan for a longer trip starting in late June and lasting for probably 6 or 8 weeks.

I'd look into some of the tail waters for the time of year you're going. 

Near Hwy 70:
-- Frying Pan river below Ruedi Resevoir. Stay overnight in Basalt and get there early. The water will be cold (in many places) so dress warmly. I've been surprised by expecting "summer" wading conditions before. Huge "football" trout eat a diet very heavy in Mysis shrimp. I'd bring a seine and occasionally look to see what else is coming down in the drift. Scuds and BWO nymphs work well at times too.
--I-70 goes along the Colorado for a ways, but that may be blown out.
--Not real pristine, but easy to get to-- you can fish the tail water of the Blue River in Silverthorne. It's very near the freeway, you actually park in the lot for the factory outlet mall and there's a path along the river you can walk. There are access sites to the Blue further down as well.

Gunnison:
There is a tailwater fishery below Taylor Park Reservoir that has some real Hawgs as well. It's a drive up a twisty mountain road and unfortunately only the top half mile or so is open to fish. Again, the water will be pretty cold there.

Off Hwy 24:
-- The tailwater to Spinney Mtn Reservoir is known as "the dream stream", good access and lots of info out there. Should almost be PMD time. Guys will actually fish Spinney Resevoir (and Antero, but I don't know how the water level is there, they've made some changes over the years) as well. A belly boat helps in some cases. Usually it's a damsel nymph or Callebaetis gig, but there are some pike at times in the shallows.
--The tailwater to Eleven Mile reservoir is reached through Lake George. The last two miles or so are special reg water. Lots of small bugs up there, it's a pretty drive up an old railroad grade. The cool thing is that you can pretty much get out of the car and walk to the river and start fishing with just a few exceptions.

Also along the South Platte if you're up for a hike-- is Cheesman Canyon. It's a fairly short but "exhilarating" stroll into the river. Spectacular scenery if you're not used to it. In addition to midges and BWO, perhaps some caddis--- try chucking a few stonefly dries. 

Sorry for a run-on and disorganized post. I need to get my stuff together to go fishing tomorrow, but I'll think on it and see if I come up with some other ideas. You might also check out the online fishing reports from some fly shops along your route, or in the larger towns.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

ramjet said:


> *Consider runoff. * June is prime for rivers to be high out West. They had a lot of snow this past winter (rest of my family lives in CO, lived there for awhile myself). My folks are just now able to get into their summer place up in the mountains.
> 
> Here's a map of the % of snowfall vs annual norm:
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

Just saw this post. The rivers are roaring here right now as Ramjet predicted. Checked out the south platte to fish last weekend and man it was fast. Instead went to Jefferson lake. How did you do?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Total blow out where I was. I didn't bother, just looked at the white froth and made a mental note to come back one year in july.


----------

